# Different ore pictures



## kevinlco (Mar 26, 2012)

Hey everyone! Im posting some different ore pictures that I have been finding in old mines around my area hopeing that someone can help me identify some of them. 
This ore pic is the wall of a mine and when you pull this rock apart it is full of the stuff on the following three pictures. The metalic coating is thin and can be scrathed off with a knife, Im thinking its a copper ore?



The picture of the blue clay vein is a thick clay near the outside which gets fairly hard as you dig deeper, its surrounded by another vein that is light brown to dark red in spots. I had the blue clay assayed which came in as .002 oz ton silver and .008 oz ton gold, not much worth looking at, but maybe there is something in the surrounding vein? I will get a sample of it as soon as the snow melts in the area. The blue clay is in one of four old spanish mines we have found in the same area. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## rookieminer (Mar 28, 2012)

The second and third pics look like bornite to me (not sure if I spelled it right, but it's a copper sulfide).
Where did you get the assays done at? You don't have to say, but I've had some faulty results with samples sent out. 
It goes both ways, whether it's high or low, you should never rely on one assay.

just my opinion,

rookieminer


----------



## kevinlco (Mar 28, 2012)

Thats what I was thinking with the copper but wasnt sure. I was also wondering about the assay results from the clay. I can crush it down and have alot of concentrates that are very heavy from the material, I would estimate I can get several ounces of this heavy material from a pound of the clay. I used Ray Grimmer Lab services out of Blythe, Ca. I figured I should send off another sample. Does anyone know of a good reputible lab to use? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jason1 (Mar 29, 2012)

Does that third one have a black-glass kind of shine on it? I picked up what I thought was anthracite at an old mill and it turned out to be some sort of copper/iron ore.


----------



## kevinlco (Mar 29, 2012)

There is some what of a black glass look on it. The camera made it look more black but when you look at it in the sun it looks more silvery to grey, kinda looks like it melted and pooled up one the rock. What black stuff there is on the rock is more of a flat black.


----------



## kevinlco (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I got the assay results back this afternoon. The copper looking material came back as .017% copper, <.005 oz/ton gold and <.2 oz/ton silver. The blue clay came back as <.005 oz/ton gold and <.2 oz/ton silver. Guess its time to look for another hole! haha!


----------



## rookieminer (Apr 29, 2012)

Ahh, but the search is half the fun!

Don't get discouraged, you may find a good hole yet. And if you don't you'll have fun looking.


rookieminer


----------

